# Color changes on my sable puppy



## morgenevasaaya (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi everyone! I just got a little sable girl puppy! Her mom is a light sable and her dad is an all black GSD. I am curious to know how her coat will change once she's grown. She has a lot of black on her so I'm assuming she'll be darker than her mom? Please let me know if anyone has an idea of what she might look like! Thank you!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Not sure about her adult color but she's a cute pup.


----------



## Akita Inu (Jun 16, 2016)

I think she'll be dark or at least in the middle sable.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

If the adult in the picture is her mom, I don't think she is a sable.


----------

